# Envoyer un message sur un iPod volé?



## JM29 (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon fils s est fait vole sur iPod Touch 4. Il avait de gros soupçons sur un autre jeune mais qui niait en bloc...

Dans mon iPad 2, en cliquant sur le symbole Cloud dans safari, je retrouve les sites visités par le Touch volé! Et nottament un profil FaceBook avec la photo du jeune qui niait le vol...

Bref, est ce possible de lui envoyer un message directement sur le Touch? Parce que , comme je ne suis pas "ami" avec lui sur FaceBook, je ne peux pas le faire.

Si vous avez des idees pour flanquer une belle trouille a ce petit c.. :hein:  peut etre via iCloud? Je ne connais pas trop cette fonction...

Merci!

Jean-Marie à Brest


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2012)

Si vous connaissez l'affreux jojo et savez comment le joindre, vous pouvez faire une photo écran de ce que vous avez trouvé sur iCloud et lui transmettre : soit par courrier électronique soit par courrier tout court.
Et comme un jeune a, en général, au moins un adulte qui s'occupe de lui, vous pouvez jouer là-dessus aussi : "tu rends l'iPod et ça reste entre nous, sinon...". Ou alors directement contacter l'adulte en question et lui soumettre l'affaire pour aller plus vite.


----------



## asseb (19 Décembre 2012)

Le plus simple : installer l'application Find my iPhone sur un iPhone/iPad, ou aller sur icloud.com, se logger avec le login de votre fils, cliquer sur localiser mon iphone. De là vous  pourrer localiser l'appareil, l'effacer à distance, et envoyer un message dessus.


----------



## JM29 (19 Décembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai contacté les parents finalement... y'en a un qui va passer un sale moment en rentrant du lycée...

Merci pour vos avis! Et merci à iCloud!...


----------

